# Adding to the collection.



## Mitica100 (Sep 20, 2010)

Recently added:

Rodenstock 9x12 folding camera with three cut film backs.








Ansco Automatic Reflex (120 film):







Curt Bentzin Klapp Reflex 9x12, strut folder:






Yeah, I know...:blushing:


----------



## Arch (Sep 20, 2010)

ooh i like the Ansco, my kind of camera, very pretty


----------



## Buckster (Sep 20, 2010)

Niiiice!  :thumbup:


----------



## compur (Sep 20, 2010)

All 3 goodies -- congrats!

I just got some proper film holders for my 9X12 Recomar that I am restoring. 
 Now I just need to make a ground glass for it and a few other tweaks and it 
will be shoot-able.

That Ansco TLR is a nice camera.  I had one years ago.  Very well built and a 
great picture taker.  Wish I kept it.  Probably the best camera with the
Ansco name.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 20, 2010)

I might just cut down some 4x5 film to load it into the Rodenstock and Bentzin.


----------



## IanG (Sep 22, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> I might just cut down some 4x5 film to load it into the Rodenstock and Bentzin.



I think Freesyle sell 9x12 film, it's a standard size in continental Europe.

What lens is on the Rodenstock, I ahve the same model.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2010)

IanG said:


> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> > I might just cut down some 4x5 film to load it into the Rodenstock and Bentzin.
> ...



Thanks Ian, good to know.  I think it's the Trinar Anastigmat.


----------



## compur (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, Freestyle sells one type of B&W 9x12 film.  

Ilford also makes some of their films in 9x12 (and other classic European 
sizes) but the only places I've seen where you can buy it is in Europe and it's 
pricey.  

Like this one:
FP4 125ASA


----------



## IanG (Sep 22, 2010)

Fomafoto in Norway are reasonable prices for Fomapan film & he has 9x12, postage isn't much.

Have you got "ct film holder" or plate holders, if plate holders which is more likely you need film holder inserts. These are often just a thin sheet of metal with folded edges on 3 sides, although Nagel made some fancy pressed ones for the Recommars, and Zeiss made some as well.

I'm hoping to get some film adapters made when in the UK as there's a demand for a few.

My Rodenstock has the Trinar as well in the Ibsor (Prontor) shutter they eat cable releases    I have a much later 105mm coated Trinar (off a Balda I'd guess) which is a nice lens.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pictures!

After a marginal cosmetic cleaning I decided to put up some pictures of the Curt Bentzin Klapp Reflex camera. Made in 1920, it pioneered an unique system of folding down the mirror *and* the ground/viewing glass so the camera can be folded. Nice feature!


----------

